# Why is my leg so cold?



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

That's what I asked Josh after 20 minutes in the water this morning. I mean, I knew it was cold out, but my knee was freezing.

Turns out my crappy waders from Bass Pro had a leak. A half hour later my entire leg and foot is soaked, and cold!

Kinda ruined my fishing day. So I had to go home. Stopped by Chagrin Outfitters but they didn't have my size for Simms Waders.

Picking up a pair tomorrow from Backpackers, with boots. Ended up getting:

Simms Headwaters Stocking Foot XXL

Simms Freestone Boots size 14

Now, maybe I can try this again.  Met Phil too and got a nice centerpin demonstration. Those are nice.

Oh, and I didn't catch a fish.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

duuude, that sucks, sounds liek my day today, except mine were leaking in the crotch area, very uncomfortable... luckily i didn't get deep enough to notice until the last hole i was going to fish before leaving. driving home with cold water soaking through the crotch of my jeans was no fun. and like you, no fish for me.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Darn waders. I bought a pair of redington last year for about $300. After about ten times of use they started to leak in both legs. Later they were doing a nice leak in my crotch area so I sent them back in the 1 year warranty. 

Well, they sent me a brand new pair of the updated model for this year. After about the 3rd use there was moisture around both of my calves. So I sent them back again to see about a defect. That was last week and I haven't heard back yet.

I bought a pair of frog toggs hellbenders for $130 from gandr mountain and haven't had any issues yet. That's almost 10 times of use.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Lundfish said:


> Darn waders. I bought a pair of redington last year for about $300. After about ten times of use they started to leak in both legs. Later they were doing a nice leak in my crotch area so I sent them back in the 1 year warranty.
> 
> Well, they sent me a brand new pair of the updated model for this year. After about the 3rd use there was moisture around both of my calves. So I sent them back again to see about a defect. That was last week and I haven't heard back yet.
> 
> I bought a pair of frog toggs hellbenders for $130 from gandr mountain and haven't had any issues yet. That's almost 10 times of use.


Hate to post this cause as o do mine will leak lol but I bought the he'll benders too had em on at least 20 times so far and through some bad brush and still dry that said still saving up for some Simms 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

fredg53 said:


> Hate to post this cause as o do mine will leak lol but I bought the he'll benders too had em on at least 20 times so far and through some bad brush and still dry that said still saving up for some Simms
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The reason that I even bought the frogg toggs was because I forgot my Redington waders at home. I had to get some waders and the only thing available was gander mountain in Marquette. I'm actually happy that I bought them because they seem to be working better. Now I have two pairs and I use the froggs while waiting for the redington's to come back.

I don't see myself buying simms brand waders. They are way overpriced. Cabelas brand has a lifetime warranty against defects. You can't beat that for their price. I don't know what simms guarantee is. That's what the GQ models wear on the stream


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I had a leak for the first time in my Hodgeman A/P waders on Saturday at the seam on the neoprene foot and I sent them an email to see what they can do. (They haven't responded) Have you guys ever used aquaseal? Is that the best stuff to fix a leak on neoprene? 

Also I wanted to give a shout out to Korkers. I have a pair of the Korkers with the interchangeable soles and the felt seperated from sole the same day I had a hole in my waders. I sent them an email with pictures and without questions, they are sending me out new soles for the boots. They have great customer service and I will undoubtly buy Korkers next time I need a pair of wading boots!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

+ 1,000,000 for aquaseal. My duck hunting waders are held together by aquaseal. Great, great stuff. I highly recommend it


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> I had a leak for the first time in my Hodgeman A/P waders on Saturday at the seam on the neoprene foot and I sent them an email to see what they can do. (They haven't responded) Have you guys ever used aquaseal? Is that the best stuff to fix a leak on neoprene?
> 
> Also I wanted to give a shout out to Korkers. I have a pair of the Korkers with the interchangeable soles and the felt seperated from sole the same day I had a hole in my waders. I sent them an email with pictures and without questions, they are sending me out new soles for the boots. They have great customer service and I will undoubtly buy Korkers next time I need a pair of wading boots!


You have to call hodgman sometimes multiple times.....horrible customer service...next time I'm getting simms

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Lesson learned there I guess...I had a coleman tent that malfunctioned the first time I used it and I sent them an email and they promptly responded and told me to cut it up, take pics, and email them to em and they sent me a new tent. I'm pretty sure they're both owned by the same company, so I was expecting the same type of service. Simms it is next time.


----------



## monkfish (Apr 3, 2010)

Went out today with Simms waders and freestone boots. What a difference. Highly recommend.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RStock521 said:


> Lesson learned there I guess...I had a coleman tent that malfunctioned the first time I used it and I sent them an email and they promptly responded and told me to cut it up, take pics, and email them to em and they sent me a new tent. I'm pretty sure they're both owned by the same company, so I was expecting the same type of service. Simms it is next time.


Ya....i am on my third pair this season due to leaks....i cut them up and sent the pics and they said they would send me the new ones. Weeeelll a week later I call them up wondering where they are at and they tell me they are on backorder for 3 weeks....wow...no email no phone call....pathetic..they sent the new ones in a box that was supposed to have a shipping label and there was'nt and now they are upset and want me to pay for both since I didn't send them back within a week....because they never sent me the shipping label how could I? I'm not paying for that! Horrible awful customer service

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

RStock521 said:


> I had a leak for the first time in my Hodgeman A/P waders on Saturday at the seam on the neoprene foot and I sent them an email to see what they can do. (They haven't responded) Have you guys ever used aquaseal? Is that the best stuff to fix a leak on neoprene?
> 
> Also I wanted to give a shout out to Korkers. I have a pair of the Korkers with the interchangeable soles and the felt seperated from sole the same day I had a hole in my waders. I sent them an email with pictures and without questions, they are sending me out new soles for the boots. They have great customer service and I will undoubtly buy Korkers next time I need a pair of wading boots!


+1 on the Korkers got a pair about a month ago and love them. I know they say they are true to a US shoe size but I did have to go one size bigger for my stocking foots even though they say you do not have too. Anyway they are working great so far Light too


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Update* on my Hodgeman wader issue. I have already received my Korker replacement soles that they sent to me free of charge and have yet to even hear back from Hodgeman. You guys were right about their horrendous customer service.


----------

